

TechStars founder David Cohen on why his startup bootcamp is expanding to Boston - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/02/17/techstars-entrepreneurship-boot-camp-comes-to-boston-an-interview-with-co-founder-david-cohen/

======
daveambrose
Great news. More programs like this, the better the startup climate around the
local area and the industry as a whole.

Anyone have an idea if YC, TS, LaunchBox, etc type sessions exist here in NYC?
I'd be very interested in working with someone to make it happen. Feel free to
drop me a line.

